
Ask HN: Adult learning Calc - nubb
For fun in my free time I&#x27;m writing a game in unity and c# where you pilot a plane. I could not find an auto pilot script so i am writing it from scratch.<p>While trying to figure out how to dynamically set the planes elevator deflection based on the planes vertical speed and distance from the desired altitude i discovered that writing an auto pilot involves some advanced math :)<p>My math resume ends at high school trig.<p>I am hoping to discover what flavor of math should i focus my studies on to achieve my goal and possibly hoping to avoid learning any fluff in the process.<p>Thanks all
======
FourierT-form
I would start with vectors and physics.

Note that there is some basic calculus involved in both of those.

The Wikipedia is a bit dense, but if you take the time to follow links to
concepts that you aren't familiar with you should be good.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vector_calculus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vector_calculus)

You might have done a little bit of calculus with High School trig without
knowing it. Sometimes Trig is mixed in with Analysis for some nuanced reasons.

I would check out the Khan academy post for a basic grounding in calculus.

[https://www.khanacademy.org/math/calculus-home/limits-and-
co...](https://www.khanacademy.org/math/calculus-home/limits-and-continuity-
calc/limits-introduction-calc/v/introduction-to-limits-hd)

------
PaulHoule
See
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920028970.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920028970.do)

------
danielvf
This sounds like a fun project !

Have you looked into PID controlers? The basic idea is stupid simple and uses
no big math.

